# Detailed plans of 'Freedom Tower' on be built on WTC site



## editor (Sep 6, 2006)

Given the significance of the site, I can't say I'd be in a rush to rent office space there, but the new tower is set to reach 1,776ft (taller than the WTC) and be finished by 2011.

Details here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/5282810.stm


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anyone else find the name 'Freedom Tower' remincent of a Soviet-era Russian landmark. Bit creepy if you ask me.

Nice building though - although I liked the design for a huge building best that covered a massive area and left two columns of empty space exactly where the twin towers once stood more.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2006)

i thought some of the other designs were nicer. 

and you're right Freedom Tower is wank


----------



## Radar (Sep 7, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> and you're right Freedom Tower is wank


And you can fly to see it via Newark-Liberty Airport 

You'd think if it really was the land of the free, they wouldn't need reminding so bloody often.

Meh


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 7, 2006)

It would have been nice if they had rebuilt it exactly as it was before - that would have said 'piss off' to OBL far more effectively than the 'Freedom Tower'.


----------



## jæd (Sep 7, 2006)

Will it incorporate remote controlled demolition charges...?


----------



## YanksJetsfan (Sep 10, 2006)

I wish they did Trump's idea.  Rebuild them only one story taller than before.  Shut those f*ckers who destroyed them up.  I know people who's parents died in the towers.


----------



## Loki (Sep 10, 2006)

To be honest I think it looks a little dull, design wise.


----------



## Loki (Sep 10, 2006)

This image shows how it dominates the skyline:

http://www.die-wolkenkratzer.de/pics/freedom-tower-12.jpg


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2006)

So will there be parkland/gardens? I hope so...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yup, you can see the reflecting pools in the foundations of the old towers.
'twill be a good thing, I think. The thing that struck me about new york was the complete lack of green spaces outside of central park and that bit at the tip of manhatten.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 10, 2006)

great, this time there'll only be one to hit


----------



## YanksJetsfan (Sep 10, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> great, this time there'll only be one to hit



Security's gotten a lot heavier.  But if that does happen, I suggest the people in the country behind it to get the hell out of that country.  Well, I have to go _nuke_ my macaroni now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 10, 2006)

that  thing on top  looks  like genitalia


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 10, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> great, this time there'll only be one to hit



presumably someones asked the 'what happens if some nutter ploughs a plane into it?' question.



But have they asked the 'what if a massive zionist neo-con lizard conspiracy destroys it used demolition charges in a false flag operation carried out by remote controlled tin foil hatted special forces?'


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 10, 2006)

What they haven't told anyone yet is that it's going to be built underground. The bit you can see in the artists impression is a hologram, completely plane proof.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 11, 2006)

There are a lot of phallic buildings out there.  This one is known as "The Prick of the Plains."

http://www.starcitymall.com/webcam/statecapitol.html


----------



## Loki (Sep 11, 2006)

very good shippou


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2006)

News of the 1776 foot (date of american independance!) freeedom towewr is old news, but there is news of three other buildings on same site!






http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/5325794.stm


----------



## xenon (Sep 11, 2006)

Finished by 2011. That sounds pretty fast for building essentually a vertical village.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 11, 2006)

cunning safety features too


----------

